# [Tausche/Verkaufe/ Ebay] Toshiba Satego X200 (aufgerüstet) / IPhone 3G 16Gb black



## Snake999888 (21. Februar 2010)

*[Tausche/Verkaufe/ Ebay] Toshiba Satego X200 (aufgerüstet) / IPhone 3G 16Gb black*

*Tausche Toshiba Satego X200 gegen HTC HD2*      Hey hey,

   also ich hätte den oben genannten Laptop
   abzugeben. Ist ein Laptop mit super Leistung, der auch ohne Probleme
   für neuere Spiele genutzt werden kann, gebe Ihn nur ab, da ich
   nichtmehr viel Spiele und mir einen kleineren gegönnt habe.

Es handelt sich um den Satego X200-20O mit folgenden Daten:
    Testbericht findet ihr hier:Testbericht

*Prozessor*

   Intel Core 2 Duo T7300 2 GHz

*Mainboard*

   Intel PM965

*Speicher*

   2048 MB, DDR2 PC5300 667 MHz, 2x1024MB, max. 4096MB ==> *AUF 4 GB AUFGERÜSTET*

*Grafikkarte*

   NVIDIA GeForce 8700M GT - 256 MB, Kerntakt: 625 MHz, Speichertakt: 700 MHz, GDDR3

*Bildschirm*

   17.1 Zoll 16:10, 1440x900 Pixel, WXGA+ TFT Display, spiegelnd: ja

*Festplatte*

   120 GB - 5400 rpm, 120GB 5400U/Min 2. Festplatte: 120GB 5400 rpm Hitachi HTS541612J9SA00

    ==>* DIE FESTPLATTEN WURDEN DURCH SCHNELLERE 250GB PLATTEN GETAUSCHT d.h: 2x 250 GB 7200 U/MIN*

*Soundkarte*

   Realtek ALC268 HD Audio

*Anschlüsse*

   1 Express Card 54mm, 6 USB, 1 Firewire, 1 VGA, 1 HDMI, 1 S-Video, 56
   Kbps V.92 Modem Modem, 1 Kensington Lock, Audio Anschlüsse: Audio In,
   S/PDIF, Microphone, Headphones, Card Reader: 6-in-1 Bridge Media
   Adapter (supports SD Card, Memory Stick, Memory Stick Pro, MultiMedia
   Card, xD-Picture Card, SD IO),

*Netzwerkverbindungen*

   10/100/1000 LAN Card (10/100/1000MBit), Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN (abgn), Bluetooth Bluetooth

*Optisches Laufwerk*

   TSSTcorp DVD-RW TS-L632D

*Abmessungen*

   Höhe x Breite x Tiefe (in mm): 52 x 288 x 399

*Gewicht*

   3.98 kg Netzteil: 1.04 kg

*Akku*

   64.8 Wh Lithium-Ion, 6000mAh (10.8V)


   __________________________________________________  _____________________________________


*Tauschen würde ich das gute Stück gegen ein HTC HD2 **Handy**, sollte mir allerdings jemand ein gutes Angebot machen würde ich ihn auch evtl verkaufen.*


   Mit freundlichem Gruß

   P.Lempert


----------



## Snake999888 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Tausche/Verkaufe] Toshiba Satego X200 (aufgerüstet) / IPhone 3G 16Gb black*

Sooo, ein kleines Update.

 Neben dem oben angegebenen Laptop, der nun auch offiziell zum Verkauf steht bei entsprechendem Angebot, hätte ich noch im Angebot:



*IPhone 3G 16Gb Schwarz.*



 Bei Interesse einfach hier antworten oder eine Mail.

 Bei bedarf würde ich das Handy ,auf Wunsch nach Sicherheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , auch für den ausgehandelten Preis bei Ebay reinstellen.



 Mfg

 P.Lempert


----------



## Snake999888 (2. März 2010)

*AW: [Tausche/Verkaufe] Toshiba Satego X200 (aufgerüstet) / IPhone 3G 16Gb black*

Soo, ich habe den Lappy mal bei Ebay reingestellt. hier scheint ja kein Interesse zu bestehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...STRK:MESELX:IT


 Lg

 P.Lempert


----------

